# JBR or Marina? Which is better and/or expensive?



## clickonline (Sep 18, 2008)

I have finally decided to accept the offer and move to Dubai. Although I would be making a couple of house hunting trips there in the next couple of months, I wanted to ask the forum 'gurus' about their opinions on JBR and Marina. I am trying to do my due diligence on those areas and it looks like that based on the posts on those forums, these areas are generally more popular with the expats.

I am looking to rent a 2BR apartment in a nice apartment building either in JBR or Marina. Any comparisons? Which is more expensive? Accessibility to shops, restaurants? Which would be near to a metro station when it comes online next year? How far are they from Dubai Internet City?

I know its a lot of questions but wanted to get some 'expert' advice before I make the trips.

Thanks a lot everyone!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Both are very close to Internet City. I work in Media City which is right next door to Internet City and it never takes me no more than 10 mins to get to work!

The cost of the apartments are also comparable - JBR might just be that little bit more expensive and have a lot of shops. There are also quite a lot of shops in Marina Walk, so I would say just have a look around and decide where you prefer to live. 

JBR - close to the beach (& walking distance to Marina Walk - I strongly advice against walking though unless you are feeling suicidal!!!)
Marina - close to Marina Walk - nice view of the marina!!

I live in JBR. I love the proximity of all the shops and restaurants but I still prefer Marina Walk though. I find it to be more peaceful and laid back!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

clickonline said:


> I have finally decided to accept the offer and move to Dubai. Although I would be making a couple of house hunting trips there in the next couple of months, I wanted to ask the forum 'gurus' about their opinions on JBR and Marina. I am trying to do my due diligence on those areas and it looks like that based on the posts on those forums, these areas are generally more popular with the expats.
> 
> I am looking to rent a 2BR apartment in a nice apartment building either in JBR or Marina. Any comparisons? Which is more expensive? Accessibility to shops, restaurants? Which would be near to a metro station when it comes online next year? How far are they from Dubai Internet City?
> 
> ...


Don't limit yourself to JBR and the Marina, granted that's where a lot of the 'cool' kids hang out but it's at a premium. I live in Discovery Gardens behind Ibn Battuta Mall. It's a 10min drive into Internet City (on a route that has no saliks either way) and I got twice the amount of space for the same money. Plus you're right next to a MASSIVE shopping mall with everything you'll ever need inside. Whenever you want to got out on the town it's about 15-20AED (3-5quid) in a taxi down to the Marina.

HTH

HTH


----------



## clickonline (Sep 18, 2008)

Thats great! Thanks a lot! I would definitely take a look at DG, JBR and Marina once I get there. It looks like I will be moving in the worst months of the year (June of 2009) but will start house hunting trips soon. I am still not sure whether I want to buy or rent. Right now I am tilting towards renting initially for a year, getting a feel of the market and then buying. I hope the rent market stabilizes by the time I move (fingers crossed)

The reason I picked JBR and Marina was that I have always been a sucker for living in areas which have a downtown feel, where the only time I need to use my car is to go to work (if that).

Are DG, JBR, and Marina all near stations of the 'upcoming Dubai Metro"?


----------



## grasshopper (Aug 12, 2008)

There's always Downtown Burj Dubai as well... by the time you move over more of the shops, restaurants and malls would have opened.


----------

